# How has the economic crisis affected the expat community?



## WhiteMagick (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello everybody,

How are you? I'm a Cypriot uni student and I'm doing a research on the effects of the economic crisis on the Cypriot society. I wish to cover the effects of the crisis on the expat community and immigration among other things. 

I was wondering if someone of you would be kind enough to answer the following questions:

1. Have you or anyone else you know lost his/her job over the past two years?
2. Have you or anyone else you know moved back to his country of origin due to the economic crisis? Any numbers of how many people left?
3. Have you or anyone else you know been forced to sell his property before emigrating?
4. Have you been forced to put your children in public schools rather than private schools due to decreased income?
5. Has there been a change in the behaviour of Cypriots towards you since the economic crisis started?

Thank you all for your time.

Kind regards,
WhiteMagick


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteMagick said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> How are you? I'm a Cypriot uni student and I'm doing a research on the effects of the economic crisis on the Cypriot society. I wish to cover the effects of the crisis on the expat community and immigration among other things.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## WhiteMagick (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Cleo! Can anyone else answer the questions please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

WhiteMagick said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> How are you? I'm a Cypriot uni student and I'm doing a research on the effects of the economic crisis on the Cypriot society. I wish to cover the effects of the crisis on the expat community and immigration among other things.
> 
> ...



Regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

WhiteMagick said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> How are you? I'm a Cypriot uni student and I'm doing a research on the effects of the economic crisis on the Cypriot society. I wish to cover the effects of the crisis on the expat community and immigration among other things.
> 
> ...


 1. Have you or anyone else you know lost his/her job over the past two years?
Not me, but know of many (expats and Cypriots)
2. Have you or anyone else you know moved back to his country of origin due to the economic crisis? Any numbers of how many people left?
Quite a few - Ive interviewed at least 10 families who have moved back to the UK in the last 18 months
3. Have you or anyone else you know been forced to sell his property before emigrating?
Again many of those that are returning have their properties on the market
4. Have you been forced to put your children in public schools rather than private schools due to decreased income?
The private schools are losing pupils to the state schools, which is putting enormous pressure on the schools - there have been numerous reports about this in the press in the last couple of years
5. Has there been a change in the behaviour of Cypriots towards you since the economic crisis started?
A number have been asking if I can help them find a job...which didn't used to happen when I first arrived in 2005
Thank you all for your time.


----------



## WhiteMagick (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Veronica and Kimona!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Kimonas - I came to cyprus, left and came back.. how come i didnt get an interview? lol


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

voltron said:


> Kimonas - I came to cyprus, left and came back.. how come i didnt get an interview? lol


Maybe it would be more useful to have the interview before we come rather than when people are ready to leave.


----------



## squishy (Sep 8, 2010)

1. Have you or anyone else you know lost his/her job over the past two years? no
2. Have you or anyone else you know moved back to his country of origin due to the economic crisis? Any numbers of how many people left?
3. Have you or anyone else you know been forced to sell his property before emigrating?yes i think that is going to happen to me, because the develop is forcing the issue even though i have kept up with my financial obligations
4. Have you been forced to put your children in public schools rather than private schools due to decreased income?no
5. Has there been a change in the behaviour of Cypriots towards you since the economic crisis started?yes the developers have gone scewey!


----------

